# Wireless USB Adapter has to be unplugged and replugged



## AphexDreamer (Jun 22, 2012)

Every now and then my wireless USB adapter has to be unplugged and replugged because for some reason its performance just gets worse and worse with time. I'll plug it in and get full internet speed 18Mbps down with full bars and then slowly it just drops to 48, 32, 11... with like 2 bars. 

Once I unplug and replug, bam full speed again. 

Am I doomed to just doing this or is their a fix? Google provided little input.

Linksys AE2500


----------



## temp02 (Jun 22, 2012)

This post advices to un-install the device and reinstall using device manager and reinstall the drivers using the ones from the cisco website.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jun 22, 2012)

temp02 said:


> This post advices to un-install the device and reinstall using device manager and reinstall the drivers using the ones from the cisco website.



Can't remember which ones I have but I'll give it a try.


----------



## temp02 (Jun 22, 2012)

There seems to be only one version for each OS, dating 2011, here under downloads.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 22, 2012)

Check the channels of the router and wireless card. channel 11 is what both should be on.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jun 22, 2012)

Had that driver, but noticed mine was 3 months older. So I uninstalled and installed the ones from the internet and checked again, it still has the same date. So the ones on their website must be labeled incorrectly. 

Hoping that a simple uninstall and re install will suffice.


----------



## Aquinus (Jun 22, 2012)

I have this same USB adapter and I spent over a month trying to troubleshoot this stupid device. One of two things is happening.

A: The broadcom chip in the AE2500 is overheating.
B: USB isn't providing enough power, in that case you need to bridge two ports to provide 5v @ 1a instead of .5a.

Also if you check the newer one and actually check the wireless driver itself, the date is the same. 

Linksys/Cisco has been less than helpful about this issue which is why I stopped using the AE2500 all together. I can't say I've happy about it either considering the cost of the device.

This is a nice long thread that I was posting on when I was trying to figure everything out. My name on that forum is jrdoane.
http://homecommunity.cisco.com/t5/W...h-AE2500-adaptor-and-E4200-router/td-p/414803


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jun 22, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> I have this same USB adapter and I spent over a month trying to troubleshoot this stupid device. One of two things is happening.
> 
> A: The broadcom chip in the AE2500 is overheating.
> B: USB isn't providing enough power, in that case you need to bridge two ports to provide 5v @ 1a instead of .5a.
> ...



Dam and I thought I was going crazy.


----------

